# Open-Source-Server



## JJJK (24. Jul 2006)

So interessant das von-Grund-auf-programmieren von Servern auch ist, hab ich festgestellt dass mich das auf dem Weg zum eigentlichen Ziel (multiplayerspiel) eher behindert... Ich will mich eigentlich mehr ums Protokoll etc kümmern als darum, wie ich Verbindungen verwalte.

Ich bin heute auf QuickServer gestossen, und die Lösung gefällt mir schon ganz gut. Open Source, nicht zu kompliziert, aber scheinbar auch umfangreich genug.
Aber bevor ich mich da drauf stürze... kennt jemand noch was Besseres?


----------



## millinär (24. Jul 2006)

man braucht ja immer noch den client zum server oder machst du den dann selbst?


----------



## JJJK (24. Jul 2006)

das stimmt, aber das ist schon eine ganze Ecke einfacher...


----------



## JJJK (24. Jul 2006)

Hab grad MINA entdeckt, damit kann man auch gleich den Client machen


----------

